# bildschrim 1 dunkel bildschirm 2 hell

## pieter_parker

habe 2 bildwiedergabegeraet. tft und lcdtv

wenn ich auf dem lcdtv einen film gucke will ich den tft dunkelschalten koennen, wie geht das ?

----------

## Vortex375

Mit dem Knopf vorne am Bildschirm.

----------

## Finswimmer

DISPLAY=:0.0 xset dpms force off

----------

## pieter_parker

ja, der knopf vorne am tft schaltet ihn aus  8O  aber ewiges aus/an kommt der hardware im tft besitmmt nicht zugute

DISPLAY=:0.0 xset dpms force off

bevor ich das ausprobiere, wie krieg ich den bildschirm dann wieder hell ?

----------

## schachti

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> DISPLAY=:0.0 xset dpms force off
> 
> bevor ich das ausprobiere, wie krieg ich den bildschirm dann wieder hell ?

 

Mal davon abgesehen, dass es naheliegend ist, dazu off durch on zu ersetzen - hast Du mal einen Blick in man xset riskiert?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> ja, der knopf vorne am tft schaltet ihn aus    aber ewiges aus/an kommt der hardware im tft besitmmt nicht zugute

 

Dafür aber der Stromrechnung. Unt TFTs sollten vom Aufbau her doch deutlich weniger Probleme mit on/off haben als CRTs.

Tobi

----------

## Vortex375

Der Bildschirm schaltet sich bei Verwendung von

```
xset dpms force off
```

allerdings von selbst wieder ein, sobald die Maus bewegt wird oder man eine Tastatureingabe macht. Diese Lösung ist also nur wenig praktikabel.

Außerdem schaltet der Monitor hierbei auch ab, oder zumindest in den Standby-Modus. Von der "Schädlichkeit" her ist diese Methode also nicht besser als Abschalten per Netzschalter.

Eine andere Lösung (außer die von mir bereits erwähnte  :Wink:  ) fällt mir leider im Moment nicht ein. Außer natürlich auf dem TFT einfach ein komplett schwarzes Bild im Vollbildmodus anzuzeigen.

----------

## 69719

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Eine andere Lösung (außer die von mir bereits erwähnte  ) fällt mir leider im Moment nicht ein. Außer natürlich auf dem TFT einfach ein komplett schwarzes Bild im Vollbildmodus anzuzeigen.

 

Man könnte noch das VGA Kabel ziehen   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Der Bildschirm schaltet sich bei Verwendung von
> 
> ```
> xset dpms force off
> ```
> ...

 

Zum reinen Filmschauen sollte es aber reichen?

Tobi

----------

## pieter_parker

DISPLAY=:0.0 xset dpms force off

wenn ich das so eingebe, werden beide displays dunkel

will aber ja auf dem einen gucken, nur das andere soll dunkel werden

wie geht das ?

----------

## musv

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> ja, der knopf vorne am tft schaltet ihn aus    aber ewiges aus/an kommt der hardware im tft besitmmt nicht zugute...

 

Grobaufbau TFT: 

Vorne 'ne Folie mit LCD-Flüssigkristallen (LCD heißt das übrigens auch, also doppelt gemoppelt), die bissel gedreht werden, um die Farben darzustellen. Dahinter hängt 'ne Lampe, die Dir ins Gesicht scheint - durch die LCD-Flüssigkristallkristalle (jetzt haben wir's 3x drin   :Twisted Evil: ). Und unten am LCD-Monitor steckt noch 'ne schmale Leiterplatte drin, die für die ganze Steuerung verantwortlich ist. 

Fazit: 

Du kannst einen LCD-Monitor nicht mit 'nem CRT vergleichen. Für einen CRT ist ein permanentes Aus- und Einschalten schädlich, für einen LCD dürfte das hingegen kaum irgendwelche Probleme darstellen. Man muß nicht immer alles softwareseitig lösen.

----------

## pieter_parker

ja, oke .. gut - es ist nicht schaedlich <verstandenhab>  :) 

aber wie schalte ich den tft dunkel, nur den tft ?

----------

## firefly

da  *Quote:*   

> DISPLAY=:0.0 xset dpms force off 

 

nicht funktioniert, scheint es so, als ob du die beiden Monitore im Clone-Modus laufen hast. Wenn ja dann funktioniert das Softwareseitig per xset nicht (Falls ich mich hier nicht irren sollte).

Denn für den laufenden X-Server ist nur ein Monitor vorhanden und nicht zwei.

Eventuell kannst du per xrandr den Ausgang ausschalten

----------

## pieter_parker

nein, sie sind nicht geclonet

der eine laeuft in 2560x1600 und der andere in 1920x1080

----------

## firefly

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> nein, sie sind nicht geclonet
> 
> der eine laeuft in 2560x1600 und der andere in 1920x1080

 

im clone-modus kannst du die Monitore auch mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen fahren, wobei die kleinere Auflösung dann nur einen Ausschnitt der größeren anzeigt.

----------

## bell

versuche mal mit xrandr:

```
# anzeigen vorhandener Monitore/Anschlüsse:

xrandr | grep connected

# Deaktivieren eines Anschlusses (z.B. DVI-0)

xrandr --output DVI-0 --off

# Wieder aktivieren (und VGA-0 drauf klonen)

xrandr --output DVI-0 --auto --same-as VGA-0

# weitere Infos

man xrandr

```

----------

## Vortex375

Das klappt allerdings nur mit neuen OpenSource-Treibern mit Unterstützung für RandR 1.2. Mit proprietären Treibern, wie denen von nVidia, funktioniert das (noch) nicht.

Wenn du jedoch den proprietären nVidia- oder ATI-Treiber verwendest, solltest du mit deren Spezial-Tools (nvidia-settings bei nVidia) den Monitor an- und abschalten können.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Das klappt allerdings nur mit neuen OpenSource-Treibern mit Unterstützung für RandR 1.2. Mit proprietären Treibern, wie denen von nVidia, funktioniert das (noch) nicht.
> 
> Wenn du jedoch den proprietären nVidia- oder ATI-Treiber verwendest, solltest du mit deren Spezial-Tools (nvidia-settings bei nVidia) den Monitor an- und abschalten können.

 

Ich habe vorhin die neuesten NV Treiber getestet, aber auch da kam:

$xrandr | grep connected

Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".

RandR extension missing

Was habe ich da vergessen? Oder liegt es an meinem Xinerama?

lspci |grep vga

00:0c.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1)

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Vortex375

Ja, bei verwendung von Xinerama ist RandR deaktiviert.

Mit RandR 1.2 brauchst du jedoch kein Xinerama mehr, da die komplette Xinerama Funktionalität in RandR integriert wurde. Mehrschirmbetrieb lässt sich komplett über die RandR API konfigurieren und soweit ich weiß stellt RandR auch weiterhin die Xinerama-Info für Window-Manager bereit, sodass die neue Methode also abwärts kompatibel ist.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Ja, bei verwendung von Xinerama ist RandR deaktiviert.
> 
> Mit RandR 1.2 brauchst du jedoch kein Xinerama mehr, da die komplette Xinerama Funktionalität in RandR integriert wurde. Mehrschirmbetrieb lässt sich komplett über die RandR API konfigurieren und soweit ich weiß stellt RandR auch weiterhin die Xinerama-Info für Window-Manager bereit, sodass die neue Methode also abwärts kompatibel ist.

 

Ok. Wie sieht dann die xorg.conf aus? Einfach xinerama weglassen?

Dann funktioniert der richtige xinerama Support im Sinne von Fenster verschieben, nicht.

Ich muss das mal testen…

Tobi

----------

